# Female Adult Rat in Need of New Home in DC metropolitan area



## Nala94 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello,

I adopted two female rats about a year and a half ago from an accidental litter. Lily and Tonks were a bonded pair, but unfortunately Lily had to be put down a couple of weeks ago due to an aggressive mammary tumor. I feel really bad about having to give her up, but as a recent college graduate, my life is rather unstable at the moment and I don't have the time to provide Tonks with the attention she needs as a single rat. I am also developing an allergy which makes bonding with her in the time that I do have even more difficult. I am hoping to find someone with other rats or ample time to give to her.

I want Tonks to go to a new home, so if you are not in MD, DC, or North VA, I am willing to work with you and meet half way.


----------

